# Sticky  The Photographer's Rights



## dextergodon

*The Photographer's Right* is a PDF document that is loosely based on the ACLU Bust Card. You may make copies and carry them in your wallet, pocket, or camera bag to give you quick access to information about your *rights* and obligations concerning confrontations over photography. Here is an example.





Dapper Reviews | Unbiased Reviews by Industry Experts -


Latest Reviews in More in Home & Kitchen Latest Reviews in More in Machinery




dapper.reviews


----------



## mcheck

SkyscraperCity Forum


A forum community dedicated to skyscrapers, towers, highrises, construction, and city planning enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about structures, styles, reviews, scale, transportation, skylines, architecture, and more!




www.skyscrapercity.com





Replying

Reply...

Replybnbn



[email protected] said:


> I'm keeping it simple with me Sony Cyber-shot DSC-P150 - 7,2MP, however the review on travis scott hat is showing up me in an different way. furious about that


Nice

Cvcvcv


----------



## mokotadisa

mdiederi said:


> Good link, thanks.


Mr. Dunn said that the civil liberties union asked repeatedly for such a distinction in negotiations on the rules but that city officials refused, ostensibly to avoid creating loopholes that could be exploited by professional filmmakers and photographers.


----------



## manas01

hello everyone

*The Photographer's Right* is a PDF document that is loosely based on the ACLU Bust Card. You may make copies and carry them in your wallet, pocket, or camera bag to give you quick access to information about your *rights* and obligations concerning confrontations over photography. download movies


----------

